
Neat code doesn’t always mean improved web app performance - stevelamont
http://apmblog.dynatrace.com/2016/05/17/neat-code-doesnt-always-mean-improved-performance/
======
chinese_dan
Neat code isn't supposed to improve web app performance, it's supposed to
reduce the amount of development time it takes to complete a project.

Most large companies don't really care about actual code performance, which is
why bloated frameworks are becoming popular. With AWS, startups don't care
that much either. You can always just throw some more hardware at it.

It also makes it easier (and cheaper) to find developers because framework
development is more consistent and you don't have to worry about a few
developers holding your product hostage because the entire application is
written spaghetti code (I've seen this).

Frameworks are nice for businesses, but cheapen the industry and will reduce
developer wages overall due to the oversupply of novice developers being able
to meet the demand.

